# Indoor CFL Poppy Grow



## Duster (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey guys. Been lurking here for a while and wanted to start growing. I'm too lazy and too cheap to order seeds online at the moment, plus, I dont want to have to invest in a carbon filter, etc etc and what not on a grow room just yet. And lastly I wanted to gain a little indoor growing knowledge first anyway...

So... I went down to the local super market and picked up a jar of McCormick poppy seeds and sprinkled the little guys on a fresh "pot" (read: new mop bucket holes) of soil under a 100w equivalent CFL. I did this about three days ago and now I have well over a dozen sprouts. 

I DO have a camera and will be uploading pics, but right now there isnt much to look at. Probably tomorrow I will post some close ups on the little things, along with my setup. 

Tomorrow I am also going to buy 6 more of the lights, a couple power strips, some zip ties, and some proper planters. I want to grow about 7 plants total. Dont think that will be enough to give me very much opium, but alas, its just a start, and is designed to be more or less "proof of concept". 

If anyone has done a poppy CFL grow I would love to know how that turned out. My sprouts are looking fantastic right now, hopefully I can keep them that way. I do have some fertlizer (10-54-10) that I might start using in another 4 or 6 weeks, but we'll see. This isnt anything fancy right now. My next grow will probably be hydroponics. I would like to go with aero, or at least a hybrid aero/deep water culture, but again, we'll see how these turn out...


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 15, 2008)

How many acres of poppies does it take to make a pound of opium? Poppies take 2 years to flower?


----------



## babyboi420 (Dec 15, 2008)

2 years whoa thats a long time if so if it true


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 15, 2008)

you can buy special bread poppies that cluster flowers, still takes 2 years. Not suited for hydro being a dry type plant.


----------



## babyboi420 (Dec 15, 2008)

shitty i stay with my Maryjane


----------



## Duster (Dec 16, 2008)

Two years? No way. Hah, if it was a two year crop, I would say screw that. 

Actually its more of a 4 month/120 day crop. Here: http://opioids.com/opium/faq.html is a good place to get some information. The rundown is basically they like dryer-ish soil after they have sprouted, and basically you just keep some light on them throughout their grow cycle (they prefer "full sun" so I would imagine a lengthy light period). Theres all kinds of numbers floating around out there right now about what photo period is best, but I would be willing to bet they will do well regardless.

As far as getting a pound of opium, well thats hard to say. Obviously it comes down to the plan and so on and so fourth. Now bear in mind, the "ideal" spacing is about 8-12 per square meter, although up to 18 will work. Also each poppy plant will produce a range of pods, from one, to many (no concrete answer there). In asia, the average is 3-5 pods per plant. According to that link I gave you the average yield PER POD is 80 milligrams of opium. Up to 100, probably more with some varities, but 80 is the average they gave us. With roughly 500g in a pound, that would require 115 square meters of poppy, assuming they produce 80mg a pod, 3 pods to a plant, and 18 plants to a square meter. 

With that being said, pardon my french but thats a lot of fucking opium. Average about 10% of that is morphine too, with another big chunk codeine. So that leaves you with roughly 50g of straight morphine. Considering most dosages, even recreational, are under a gram, you got enough to last a while. 

Besides, I dont think opium is something you want to grow a lot of anyway. Its highly addictive and could really spell disaster. I think thats a good thing about growing it, once you picked up a habit, its all gone and your in for another 4 months of growing. 

Oh one last thing, dont think just because your plants are dead and you've already harvested all the opium latex from the pods that your crop is through. Everything (so I've read) in the plant has SOME morphine content in it. Meaning you can take you dried pods, stems, leaves, and roots; grind them up into a powder and make a sort of tea out of it. If you dont want the tea, you can evaporate the water and be left with a sticky mess than you can eat. Apparently smoking that paste is a waste of time though. Sad.

Heres the plants (or rather seeds) after about 2 or 3 days on the soil (yes on, not in. I didnt cover them at all):






And about two days after previous picture:


----------



## Duster (Dec 16, 2008)

Just a brief update...

I swapped out my 23 watt CFL for a 42 watt version (100w equivalent for a 150w), pretty big size jump, but it adds 1000 lumens. I also transplanted a number of seedlings to peat pots. I did it (I think) without really disturbing the roots at all. My tactic was to take a huge handful of dirt and set it in the pots. We'll see how they look tomorrow, which is also when I will enclose another picture of everything. 

I would say I got at LEAST a 95% germination rate out of the McCormick seeds, and that was within only a couple days. Pretty good considering I got a whole bottle of poppy seeds now for about $5USD. 

Tommorow or sometime I will go to the hardware store too and grab a second rectangular planter. With the size I am using, I plan to plant about 3 plants to a container. Plus my mop bucket haha. Seven plants, so we'll see what yields are. I will be growing these with what will likely be either 6 23w CFLs, or 4 23w and 2 42w. The 42w are kinda pricey, at least compared to the 23w, but for the extra 1000 lumens I will probably try and get as many as I can. I need to stop shoping at major retail outlets and start going to home improvment stores. 

Lastly, depending how my job goes (or rather pay) I am seriously considering setting up a modest hydro setup. Not sure if it would be for poppies or not, but I dont know. 

And for what its worth, the myth (yes myth) about opium being less potent if watered too much is debunked. Its semi-right in that the opium IS diluted, but if your going to dry/purify it anyway, then you wont see a loss in quality. 

Someone mentioned earlier you cant hydro grow poppies, but check out "hydroponic heroin" at amazon (or google). I actually want to buy the book, but we'll see.


----------



## omnombudsman (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice, my only tips is more, more, more lights. And good call on the transplanting; from what I understand, poppy roots cannot be damaged/fucked with or the plant just dies.

I got 250 hens and chicks poppy seeds off amazon that I am off to plant and put under my 1000w hps.

Best


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 16, 2008)

looks like you have done your homework prolly cheaper than flying to the golden triangle


----------



## Duster (Dec 17, 2008)

What a shame too, since I love traveling. Oh well haha

If money permits I would love to actually get a HPS light or MH. I just cant cough up the dough right now. Thats another reason Im going with poppies right now too, since our "other plant" prefers so much light, and to get good yields you need that much light, I want to wait until I have a proper setup. Not saying poppies arent the same, but $5 for thousands of seeds is cheaper than $50 for 5 or 10. 

I may end up going with 6 42w CFLs as primary lighting, and depending how big these get, I might add some secondary lighting on the sides using my leftover 23w CFLs. If I did that, then the grand total would be 6 42w CFLs, and at least 6, if not 9 23w CFLs which would be 26400 - 31500 lumens for 7 plants in about <10 square feet. 

Oh but all that is down the line. Here is todays picture, taken no more than five minutes ago:







As you can see there are likely a couple dozen seedlings in the main pot itself (erm mop bucket). Im going to wait a couple days to make sure all my transplanted seedlings are doing well, and also to make sure I dont decide to grow more, and then I will cull the ones basically not growing in the center. At this point their growing at an almost universal rate. I may leave up to 4 plants in the pot and wait until they get older, then remove the three I dont like. Either way, there isnt going to be more than one plant in the bucket by the time they really start growing.


----------



## omnombudsman (Dec 17, 2008)

Do you know anything about the nutrient requirements; I noticed you said you had some fert, but is that specialized at all, or is it just what you have around?

All those cfl's sound about right.


----------



## Duster (Dec 17, 2008)

I read that phosphate and potash (potassium) are primarily important. The page I read (I forgot which one, Im sure I could find it again if needed) said a "general purpose 10-20-10 fertilizer" would be fine. The one I got was 10-54-10, but the 54 is also for phosphate which is supposed to be rather important.

On top of that the soil is supposedly fertilized "for up to three months" so either way I wont be adding anything for at least a month or so. 

What I might actually do, since I have 3 containers with plants, is try a different fert technique in each one and see which does best and go from there...


----------



## theonesx (Dec 17, 2008)

I know there are many different types of poppies, do they all have the good stuff in em? I have some red ones that grow here on there own so I was curious if I could get anything good from them?


----------



## Duster (Dec 17, 2008)

Sure, but a couple things...

For one, while all poppies do have SOMETHING... Some have more than others. Ironically enough the chances of your variety being the good kind, are pretty good. What your wanting is _Papaver somniferum. _Now mind you there are practically endless variates of that kind, many colors many shapes and sizes as well, and most importantly alkaloid content. Regardless though you should be able to get something out of them. 

Be warned though, if its in public (or open areas) scoring the pods to get the latex is entirely illegal. Bad enough poppies themselves are TECHNICALLY illegal, but scoring them is straight up a bad idea if you get caught. Just the same its unlikely. 

Of course, you could slice the pods off and some stem (Id say about 10 inches of the stem to go with the pod, its a bit much, but your getting more from it). Dry the pod out, dump the seeds, powder the pods, boil, then drink the tea. Of course you can boil down said tea into a paste and eat that. Dont smoke it though, from what I've read its not worth it. 

Also, when the plants are kaput, pull up the whole thing and dry the whole plants. From roots to any leftover pods. Do the same tea/paste treatment if you like.


----------



## Duster (Dec 18, 2008)

Alright boys and girls, heres December 18th daily update:

First off, I want to refer to a youtube video, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cR2fLGR4bBI . It is VERY informative about planting poppies and growing them. It even mentions when they are ready for harvest (and I dont mean for seeds). Happily enough its by a guy who sells seeds on ebay. I havent checked out his products yet (so for all I know, he doesnt sell them anymore) but regardless, its a good video. 

Moving on to my poppies... Everyone is fat dumb and happy in my pots. The little buggers have their first real node coming in now, so I should be seeing a second pair of leaves coming out in a couple days now. Pretty exciting. Im surprised they are growing as fast as they are. 

Well without further adieu, heres the pics:
















Now you may notice on this last picture that one of the poppies is actually on its side, but is reaching for the light. What happened was, after I transplanted them I watered them and knocked this guy down. I figured he was a gonner, but nope. I had a 100% transplant success rate. Not a single one died, despite how many were knocked over, or even buried! (yes, one was buried, but he's up in the light today).


----------



## GardenGrow (Dec 18, 2008)

this looks fun and interesting, iim going to follow this out of curiostiy. good luck and it looks good


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 18, 2008)

lol, if everyone here starts doing this, they're gonna say that growing bud is a "gateway" to growing harder stuff.


----------



## Duster (Dec 18, 2008)

Well in my defense, I havent grown bud yet. hahaha

Besides, the yields are wayyyyy too low to sustain any habit.


----------



## theonesx (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks for the tip duster I shall give it a try in the spring


----------



## CustomHydro (Dec 18, 2008)

U can order China White poppy seeds right on ebay. If I'm not mistaken u can also get dried poppy pods. If you do some research u will find out which variaties are more potent very easily. Then just shop around for those seeds. It's just like w/ mary. The McCormic poppies will get something surely, kind of like schwag, but if u spring for some good genetics the reward will be much much greater. U have to start somewhere tho, so I compliment you for doing this!


----------



## Duster (Dec 18, 2008)

No problem theonesx, let me know how they turn out. If they are any good save some seeds! One pod, or even part of the seeds in a pod would be MORE than enough...

And about the varieties, tasmanian, for example, are quite potent, and found often in some culinary seeds... Its grown (you guessed it) in tasmania, and australia actually by some of the only legal poppy fields in the world. They harvest the opium more medical reasons, then market the seeds to culinary markets. 

As for the Mccormick seeds, they use seeds from the Netherlands, most likely Dutch (this is all done via a google search, and McCormicks website itself). Dutch poppies arent the heaviest of producers, but actually have some of the better quality opium of all the strains. Thats one reason why I chose McCormicks seeds, because after a lot of research I found that they (should) be of good quality. 

Now, if I WAS going to purchase seeds, I would want one of two types. Either a fast flowering (I hear tell of one that flowers in 55 days or less), or a super size/super yield monster. What I will likely do, space and money permitting, for my second grow is grow a different variety in each pot, or have one plant of each type (depending on how many pots, and how much space I have). My main concern is volume. Quality can be increased by purifying and what not, but your stuck with what you have. Of course a gram of 5% morphine content is the same as half a gram of 10%, so there has to be a balance. 

I hear persian whites are super good, and like I said, tasmanian. Theres just so many varities, its hard to know which is best. A good way to go (seirously) I think... If your growing these for personal use that is... Go by looks. Sure you might not get that extra .02% morphine content, but who cares? If they look good, toss the seeds everywhere and youll have enough poppies to harvest all the crap you want. 

Heres a link by the way, where I got my dutch poppy info: http://forum.poppies.org/lofiversion/index.php?t10546.html

It also mentions that the morphine content of the rest of the plant (other than the pod) is about 1/10 of the pod itself.


----------



## Duster (Dec 19, 2008)

Another daily update:












The first picture was taken with the light off, if you couldnt guess... And in the second one you can make out the new leaves coming in. Almost all the seedlings have this second set coming in, I also have culled about a dozen seedlings out of the main pot (doesnt look like it does it?). I need to remove many more but Im having such a hard time deciding which ones to remove! I feel so bad too haha killing all these plants. 

FYI, the aformentioned 55 day flowering (yes FLOWERING) poppies that was cited in that video I linked to, well, the guy does sell it. Its the "Izmir Afghanistan". 

Well, cant think of anything else to add... G'day guys .


----------



## coll (Dec 19, 2008)

id grow them outside personally. do they really stand out in the garden bed? i applaud your pioneering though, i have about 100 seeds i havent done anything with left over from an ill conceived plan.


----------



## Bratface (Dec 19, 2008)

Subscribed.... I can't wait to see if this works. Poppies are soooo pretty as well as providing potential _fun..._


----------



## nashbar (Dec 19, 2008)

you might be fucked

the sprouts in the big pot are way to close and they don't take well to transplanting.

a couple of the others look stretched and might not survive.

as for growing outside, poppies are illegal to propogate. and very easy to identify.

i grew in my garden over the summer. it's a fenced, private area. my 60yr old mom got hers pulled up by policia.


----------



## Duster (Dec 19, 2008)

Actually the sprouts in the pot are mostly going to be culled. The pot is only going to have uno (one) plant in it probably by the end of the weekend (I pull a few out each day, I need to sit down and just slaughter them, all but a couple). 

Now, the more serious issue are the transplanted sprouts. The main reason I think a few of them look stretched is because when they were transplanted they were in a sort of mound of dirt that covered up a good portion of their stem. After a couple waterings, the water washed away some of the dirt (not that i was violent, it just did), and that exposed more of the stem.Im honestly not too worried about because while I have been showing pictures of the nearest 3 pots, the opposite three are actually doing much much better. Maybe tomorrow I will switch it up a bit and show you those. 

And as far as planting outside... I cant do that because I live in an apartment, and I have no balcony. Shitty.


----------



## stilltokin (Dec 19, 2008)

Duster said:


> No problem theonesx, let me know how they turn out. If they are any good save some seeds! One pod, or even part of the seeds in a pod would be MORE than enough...
> 
> And about the varieties, tasmanian, for example, are quite potent, and found often in some culinary seeds... Its grown (you guessed it) in tasmania, and australia actually by some of the only legal poppy fields in the world. They harvest the opium more medical reasons, then market the seeds to culinary markets.
> 
> ...


Hey Duster, I live in Australia and if theres some of the most strongest poppies here then i will go out looking haha. It would suck if you got caught with that grow, cultivating opium doesnt sound very good....
but i wish u the best of luck (ive never tried opium myself and i bet its crazy)


----------



## Duster (Dec 19, 2008)

Well shit dont jinx me! haha

Having some poppies indoors should be okay though. Long as I dont score the pods (which thats a ways off) then it should be okay. Of course it is technically illegal, but none the less, everyone does it. Hell you can buy poppy pods at craft stores. 

As far as the Aussie poppys go, you guys do have some of the good shit. Go get some! Just send some seeds my way  haha


----------



## coll (Dec 19, 2008)

Duster said:


> Well shit dont jinx me! haha
> 
> Having some poppies indoors should be okay though. Long as I dont score the pods (which thats a ways off) then it should be okay. Of course it is technically illegal, but none the less, everyone does it. Hell you can buy poppy pods at craft stores.
> 
> As far as the Aussie poppys go, you guys do have some of the good shit. Go get some! Just send some seeds my way  haha


those arent opium poppys though at the craft store. i do recall reading the process in doing this at harvest time and thats what caused me to back off, curing was difficult, processing even worse and a 5 by 5 plot doesnt even cut it for one persons consumption, 1 plant in the end wont be cost effective and meant for nothing else than to look pretty.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Dec 19, 2008)

I hate to say it but they will probably all be dead in a few days. I have never had any success growing popies under cfl. Good luck tho. They always seem to stall out.


----------



## Duster (Dec 19, 2008)

Depends on the variety you get at the store. Check out ebay for poppy pods and they even list them by their latin name. Theres a couple poppy boards you can check out too and they talk often about opium tea from the dried pods at stores. Its all a matter of the right variety. Of course I dont think dried california poppies would so much to you... 

And a 5x5 plot (assuming you mean feet) would be more than enough for one person. Well... Not to sustain any real amount no... But would you really want a "limitless" supply of opiates anyway? 

But check this out, first off (and Im only doing this to curb the skeptics), http://cgi.ebay.com/12-Dried-Poppy-Pods-Papaver-Somniferum-2008-Mediums_W0QQitemZ330273708590QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item330273708590&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A15|39%3A1|240%3A1318 thats dried pods, just the kind we want. To make a drinkable tea, coffee grind em up (or just grind them in the matter you so choose), simmer (not boil) in water for a length of time (varies with the source, I would imagine the longer the better, assuming your not decomposing your alkaloids). Filter out the plant matter and you will be left with an off color liquid. Add desired flavorings (honey, regular tea, sugar, so on and so fourth) and consume at your leasure. Pretty easy. From what I gather, an average "dose" is 10 pods per person. Of course you should start with less to gauge your tolerance. 

OR... after you filter our the plant matter, contiune to simmer the water until your left with a paste. Take the paste, roll into a ball of desired dosage and eat. Erm of course you can go the uhhh... mm... 'backdoor' route if you so desire, but to each his own.

So that covers what you can do with the crap you get on ebay/craft stores, what about growing?

A 5x5 plot is 25 square feet, thats at LEAST 25 plants. Each plant produces several pods, do the math with each pot yielding give or take a gram (hell, HALF a gram), thats around 12 grams of opium latex. Thats 1.2 grams (give or take) straight up morphine. Is it enough to keep you going for a month? Doubtful, but most opium smokers suggest no more than once a week, so you should be good for at least a couple weeks at that rate. Besides, a 5x5 plot isnt that big anyways. You could easily grow that indoors. 

But take in some other variables, take for example that 55 day flowering strain, which supposedly has a decent alkaloid content as well. You could get a harvest every 2 or 3 months at that rate, so you could (in theroy here) sustain a weekly habit with maybe 4 5x5 plots, not a big deal in an average backyard. But all that is way beyond the scope of my little grow here. This is a proof of concept, that poppys can be grown indoors with cheap lighting and still produce their product. 

All that being said, poppys (the opium kinds) are easy to find, easy to grow (thus far for me anyway) and make a neat little novelty drug you can do every so often. Think of it as going to the movies or a fancy dinner. You dont do it every night, but once in a while its a special treat. Thats how Im looking at this.

Im sure a die hard opiate addict wouldnt bother with growing their own unless they lived out in the boonies, but for the lowly (and cheap) apartment dweller like myself, a not-so-incriminating flower indoors is much more subtle than a grow room with HPS, MH and carbon filters with more reflective crap than apollo. 

In short, you want an opium high quick and cheap, buy the pods, you want the adventure, or wanna smoke the shit, grow em...

Or you can skip the runaround and do heroin, but wheres the fun in that?

Edit: Bill, could you tell me about your CFLs? Specifically the heat? (not thermal, but light)


----------



## Duster (Dec 20, 2008)

Here is todays update... Pictures tell the story... I finally thinned out most of my plats, save for three. We'll see who grows the best, and they get to stay. Also enclosed some pics of root devlopment for the seedlings, as well as a couple shots of the huge mass of seedlings I removed.


----------



## atmt888 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have grown poppies under CFL. They were small and useless and i would suspect that this will always be the case under CFLs. These plants were made for the outside. As far as opium is concerned, don't waste your time scoring and scraping. The yields are too small to make it worth it unless you have access to slave labor. Instead, just let the pods dry out and make tea with them. The tea is very very good if made correctly (still awful tasting though). Personallly I find poppy tea much better and longer lasting than pain pills. Also, it's much harder to get addicted to the tea.


----------



## intensive (Dec 29, 2008)

any idea about the spice brand Durkee? i found a bigass shaker bottle of them in the spice cubbard and just curious


----------



## CustomHydro (Jan 2, 2009)

intensive said:


> any idea about the spice brand Durkee? i found a bigass shaker bottle of them in the spice cubbard and just curious


If u can go and grow some Opium with Durkee Poppies out of the cupboard something is wrong with this country...
Hell, I don't see the difference between that and McCormick and that is what this guy is doing.


----------



## LostInSpace... (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi all, I thought I would join in and let you see what I've been up too...

The poppies were about 4 weeks old and growing under a 2ft flouro. Unfortunately I pulled them all but I have another dedicated poppy grow on the go now

They are Masterfoods poppy seeds from the spice rack....


----------



## Duster (Jan 13, 2009)

Gah. SOrry for the highly belated reply to everything. I dont have the time to make a long detailed post about whats going on, so I'll just let the pictures do the talking.


----------



## TarunKrishnaDas (Jan 13, 2009)

FUCKING dope literally


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 15, 2009)

nice man, very interested here


----------



## Duster (Jan 16, 2009)

No pics this time, just too lazy to take them, but I went about 2 or 3 days with the lights on the whole time, and let me tell you, what a fucking growth spurt! At least a 50% increase in size and number of leafs. Easily. Just make sure you keep the soil moist in all this. I have noticed however that they are getting more and more drought resistant. When they were much younger I lost one plant to dehydration, but now bone dry soil doesnt phase them... Nice.


----------



## Duster (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, again, sorry for the long delay. Hope no one minds me brining up this old thread again and again, but here is the latest set of pics:































Now, as you can see, they did bloom, well one so far (the rest have buds coming in, and another has a flower coming out as well). So far I count around a dozen flowers that are coming in, plus a few more plants that have some growing to do. First off I want to say these are TINY poppies. I think I can say that is because a number of reasons, from an inital poor lighting cycle, to being transplants no less than two or three times. I wont go into details here, but I think overall, so far, this has been an overwhelming success considering what I had to work with here. I needed more soil, more lighting, less transplants, a timer, so on and so fourth and even still they managed to bloom. 
, 
Opium yield is still unknown obviously, the last of the pedals fell off the first plant today, so I wont be harvesting that for a little while. Plus, they only seem to be about half an inch in diameter, hopefully they will swell a bit though. Im crossing my fingers for 3/4". 

As soon as these die off (read: when I pull them), I want to start a second crop, but now that I have a better paying job, I can afford a better setup, so hopefully I will get bigger plants. I am also going to buy a faster flowering version from a vendor on ebay to try them out. I also plan on starting my first cannabis grow in the coming month as well. I will, of course, keep you all up to date on that as well.


----------



## 420ganja420 (Mar 1, 2009)

extremely small pods. Probably wont yield anymore that 3mg per pod if your lucky.


----------



## Duster (Mar 1, 2009)

420ganja420 said:


> extremely small pods. Probably wont yield anymore that 3mg per pod if your lucky.


Indeed, but this was just to see if the plants would even survive. My next grow will be more for yield, this was just to see if CFLs could even sustain them. Mark my words, I have plenty of soil, plenty of water, and plenty of seeds, my next crop WILL be even better!! haha.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 1, 2009)

nice man, thanks for the update !


----------



## 420ganja420 (Mar 1, 2009)

i love your enthusiasm! Cant wait for the next grow! +rep


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 1, 2009)

i grew those a little once there a pain compared to cannabis. nearly killed myself drinking tea i made from them underestemated the potency.


----------



## Duster (Mar 1, 2009)

I really appreciate all the input I have gotten from everyone here. I know my grow was a bit disappointing as far as yield grows, but I really think poppies can be grown indoors, under CFL lighting, and if proper planting conditions (better than what I provided) a person can get decent (though perhaps not extraordinary) yields. I never tried to, nor though it was possible, to make growing poppies a commercial success indoors, but I think you could grow enough to indulge yourself once in a while, and it has the inherent safety of preventing you from growing enough to really become addicted. 

Details on the next grow are a bit sketchy right now since I do want to grow cannabis... However I know I wont be using CFLs for that grow, so I suppose I could contiune my CFL tryouts with poppies. Except this time, more of them. I already mentioned getting fast flowering seeds from ebay, and I might also try the gigantiums or however you spell that. The idea behind that is using a large pod strain, so that if plants contiune to be dwarf size, you would (therotically) get standard size pods (or at least bigger ones). And if I ever win the lotto (or just have extra money) I also want to try poppies on a hydro setup. That would be a thread worth following I think...


----------



## 420ganja420 (Mar 1, 2009)

let me know before you start your grow and what strain your going to grow. We can start at the same time and have a little contest lol.


----------



## Duster (Mar 1, 2009)

That would be pretty freaking sweet actually. Sure would be a lot quicker than me doing everyone on my own haha Good deal though.

i still have a couple weeks before I start (gotta wait for the last of my plants to bloom and then harvest), but as soon as their done, Im pulling 'em out adding more soil and starting again.


----------



## 420ganja420 (Mar 1, 2009)

ok just keep me posted. i need to go pick up a few things first (large soil bed and more soil) then im so gonna destroy your ass at the contest lol. i learned alot from the first time i did a grow indoors. time to put my data to the test


----------



## m3ccaofus (Mar 3, 2009)

im still impressed nice for people who dont have any outdoor land this would work.


----------



## Duster (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats exactly what got me started. I have -no- outdoor land. I mean zilch. Unfortunately at this point, I wouldnt really suggest this as a means to get opium for someone who seriously wants to use it. However I do think that a cheap hydro setup would work for production. Obviously I am still in the early stages of testing, but I think in a few months I will have this all sorted out. I hope to try my first hydro setup with poppies this coming weekend (get them started anyway) since I need to go to the hydro store.


----------



## Duster (Mar 7, 2009)

I'll post pictures later. Im too lazy right now, but I have good news, I lanced my poppies a couple days ago (one I know was premature, and so is one other) and they do indeed produce latex. Not a lot, but enough to provide me with enough proof that indoor poppies is indeed possible. 

After a brief run around at the local wally world, I decided my next grow should be hydroponic. Size wise it will be able to fit in my closet, and at the moment I think I will stick with CFLs. I just need some net pots, a pump, some tubing, rockwool and expanded clay pebbles from a hydro store and the rest from wally world. I dont intend on spending more than maybe $50. Tops. Payday is wednesday, so expect something around then, maybe sooner if I feel rich. hah


----------



## scaredspliffless (Mar 8, 2009)

I am not a poppy expert but i am almost positive you can harvest in much much less time than two years. I have read an abundance of information that supports this hypothesis.


----------



## Duster (Mar 8, 2009)

Two years? Pardon me, but where the hell did that come from?

I know someone earlier in the thread mentioned something about that, but that was quickly disproved. Look at my thread, I started back in December and I am harvesting now! Opium poppys are perennials. If you grow them outdoors you can harvest every year (provided you sow new seeds). Indoors, I would imagine you could have a "perpetual" harvest year-round.

FYI: Artichokes, on the other hand, do take about two years before they start bearing.


----------



## Duster (Mar 8, 2009)

Alright guys, so this about wraps up my grow. I still have several pods coming in and what not, but the proof is in the pudding as they say, and this is proof enough for me. I hope you feel the same.





















Next grow: Wally-World supplies, and some minor stuff from a hydroponics store. Im thinking at least 20 plants, probably a combo of either floros (T5 or T and CFLs, or an HID and CFLs. We shall see though. Probably just start off with CFLs though. But that... is a whole other grow journal.


----------



## tiffanysan (Jul 14, 2010)

hi duster, first of all congratulations for proving cfl can work!!

i hope its ok with you to guide me with my project too

first im in a tropical country, average annual temp is 26C - 33C all year long, just sun and rain.

tried germinating them in pots, sprouted (2-3 days) successfully but never reach the stage of showing their true leaf.. their growth becomes stunted when they are 1.5 inch tall., then they curl down and die. 

can you please guide me on what to do and how to do it (indoor/outdoor) considering my location and sittuation.. (Temperature, pot, lights, germination and etc..)

I really hope I can raise it like you did,i dont mind having small pods, I just want them in my herbal collection 

thanks in advance!!


----------



## Duster (Jul 19, 2010)

Over a year later? Really? Impressive. Haha

Regardless, since it is brought up....

Tropical might be kinda hard, poppies like a change at night, that is... Warm-ish during the day and cooler at night. Also, they dont like having their roots soggy the whole time, but they do like being watered. I had a hard time over-watering my plants, but an easy time drying them out so be careful with that. I would suggest an automated mister as the best solution, but to each their own.

I would need more details on why you seedlings died. Was the soil moist? Soggy? Hot sun? Was it outside? Indoors? What color were they when they died (yellow, brown, etc)? 

In your case I would suggest growing indoors until their probably a pretty decent size. Maybe get one of the larger peat pots or something and grow them in that until they are WELL eastablished, then either transplant outside, or leave them in the pot and take them outside. If they dont show any signs of dying, then transplant. Also, dont fertilize early on. in fact, if your growing in store bought top soil, you dont need to do it at all. 

Lastly, the only way you will get pods that small is if you have 24/7 lighting. If you use sunlight, or a normal 12/12 cycle indoors, they will grow full size. You could probably stunt it through the use of small pots though...


----------



## SaddamInsane (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey duster. Excellent thread. Did you ever find out what the quick flowering poppies were called?


----------



## Tlg.greenthumb (Sep 1, 2019)

What is the best light you guys would recommend for the opium poppie indoors ??


----------



## Justinhamm374 (Jul 5, 2020)

Duster said:


> Alright guys, so this about wraps up my grow. I still have several pods coming in and what not, but the proof is in the pudding as they say, and this is proof enough for me. I hope you feel the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m trying to grow poppies indoors, looking up light fixtures on Amazon and I found T5 fluorescents, is this acceptable?


----------



## DCcan (Jul 5, 2020)

Just start them under compact cfl bulbs at 12/12, they take a while to get going. Then move them to a led panel light like the pot growers use. HLG, Mehzi, Mars, etc
I wouldn't go for T5s for the growing season, not efficient. This thread is 11 years old, so times have changed

Poppys go from 12/12 to 18/6, short to long light cycle to go into bloom, seeds need light exposure and cooler temps to germinate.
Any variety in mind? Anything short and stout to grow?


----------



## Justinhamm374 (Jul 5, 2020)

I chose Tasmanian, next grow, I think I’m going with Afghan


----------



## Justinhamm374 (Jul 8, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Just start them under compact cfl bulbs at 12/12, they take a while to get going. Then move them to a led panel light like the pot growers use. HLG, Mehzi, Mars, etc
> I wouldn't go for T5s for the growing season, not efficient. This thread is 11 years old, so times have changed
> 
> Poppys go from 12/12 to 18/6, short to long light cycle to go into bloom, seeds need light exposure and cooler temps to germinate.
> Any variety in mind? Anything short and stout to grow?


Can I put T12 bulbs in a fixture that comes with T5 bulbs?


----------



## xtsho (Jul 8, 2020)

I get these every year on the side of the house. Purple flowers.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 8, 2020)

I dont think they have the same sockets. check google


----------



## Justinhamm374 (Jul 8, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I dont think they have the same sockets. check google


Is T8 okay?


----------



## Justinhamm374 (Jul 8, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I dont think they have the same sockets. check google


Or where can I get a T12 fixture?


----------



## mae (Jul 15, 2020)

Justinhamm374 said:


> Or where can I get a T12 fixture?


A T 12 fixture is just an old fashioned shop light.


----------



## Justinhamm374 (Jul 15, 2020)

mae said:


> A T 12 fixture is just an old fashioned shop light.


How can I delete my account here? Will deleting my account delete my posts?


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 15, 2020)

Justinhamm374 said:


> How can I delete my account here? Will deleting my account delete my posts?


You can't...and nope


----------



## Justinhamm374 (Jul 15, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> You can't...and nope


Why not?


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 15, 2020)

Sorry bro..I didn't make the rules.. right @rollitup [email protected]


----------



## SFnone (Jul 16, 2020)

poppies are a pain in the ass... just so you know, you are going to need like a whole field's worth to get any really good yields...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 16, 2020)

Justinhamm374 said:


> How can I delete my account here? Will deleting my account delete my posts?


u can not delete ur content. It means threads wouldnt make much sense.

if there anything that concerns u u have posted them privately msg a Mod.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 16, 2020)

Justinhamm374 said:


> How can I delete my account here? Will deleting my account delete my posts?



You can't and everything you've posted will be forever on the internet. Look over your shoulder. Big brother is standing in the shadows.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 17, 2020)

xtsho said:


> You can't and everything you've posted will be forever on the internet. Look over your shoulder. Big brother is standing in the shadows.


lmao, more like you are standing in the middle of a wide open area in the middle of a giant crowd hoping someone doesn't notice.


----------



## Justinhamm374 (Jul 30, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Just start them under compact cfl bulbs at 12/12, they take a while to get going. Then move them to a led panel light like the pot growers use. HLG, Mehzi, Mars, etc
> I wouldn't go for T5s for the growing season, not efficient. This thread is 11 years old, so times have changed
> 
> Poppys go from 12/12 to 18/6, short to long light cycle to go into bloom, seeds need light exposure and cooler temps to germinate.
> Any variety in mind? Anything short and stout to grow?


Do giganteum poppies have high content?


----------



## DCcan (Jul 30, 2020)

Don't know, some strains make that claim.Link to a site with more info below
HOW TO GROW PAPAVER SOMNIFERUM


----------



## Justinhamm374 (Jul 31, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Don't know, some strains make that claim.Link to a site with more info below
> HOW TO GROW PAPAVER SOMNIFERUM


How many pods can grow per seed?


----------



## go go kid (Sep 15, 2020)

1v seed will grow one plant with many heads


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 2, 2020)

Soooooo, does this shit really work? Buy some McCormick poppy seeds and grow them for opium? I thought that had to be a specific species of poppy.


----------



## go go kid (Nov 2, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> Soooooo, does this shit really work? Buy some McCormick poppy seeds and grow them for opium? I thought that had to be a specific species of poppy.


should do, but try a health food store and buy poppy seeds for bread, there much better or try ebay and look uppoppy seeds
you need a goood 20 heads to get a hit


----------

